# My Briggs and Stratton Scooter Fresh Model NP Block Castings



## JakeHalstrom (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll build this engine from scratch with these fresh castings. This is the block for a scooter engine. I hope to build many more engines, (small to large) from castings. I am really glad to have found this forum site! 

https://sites.google.com/site/briggsnpblock/


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome - look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## JakeHalstrom (Dec 29, 2010)

Appreciate it kf2qd and Pat. I have put together a few of the Briggs NP engines in the past because it was used as the powerplant for a popular scooter. Later I want to look at some of the scaled Aermotors that are out there. Do you have a favorite engine that you build or work on?


----------



## t.l.a.r. eng (Dec 30, 2010)

PatJ, your dads scooter looks alot like the design found in "The Boy Mechanic" of around 1940 issue. Still have the book after al these years. Brings back a flood of memories.


----------



## JakeHalstrom (Dec 31, 2010)

Pat,
   Folks that could "do it themselves". With applied knowledge and creativity they built their own "stuff", I love it! Something about that always amazes me. Those home made jobs were probably more fun as they had the sense of accomplishment creating what they used. Thanks for posting!
                                           Jake


----------



## rake60 (Jan 2, 2011)

Being an antique small engine collector, specializing in Briggs and Stratton, I'm intrigued. 

I have a fully restored Briggs "N" in my collection.







As for the Doodle Bug scooters, I've only ever seen two of them in person.
Both went for more than my self imposed limit at the auctions or I would have one of them as well.

I'm looking forward to more posts Jake!

Rick


----------

